# A chicken wing for Rosie!



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Si, I took a deep breath and gave Rosie a chicken wing, after reading so much about it on this forum (it was the subject of the first thread I ever read back in the week before I got Rosie and I've been disbelieving, but intrigued ever since!).

I hope the video works, I've never posted one before, but this is Rosie encountering the wing for the first time (the commentary throughout is my son playing with a toy phone/camera and then a potato!).



She was like that for about 5 minutes and then finally got the hang of it:



And now she can't quite work out where on earth it has all gone!!!:



P.S. Did you notice her black roots in the first one? It's much more clear in that than in any photo I've taken yet.


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

It took her a while to get the hang of it didn't it? She looked like she loved it though 

When I gave Bella her first one it scared me, she slunk off with it and a couple of crunches later it was gone! Last time I gave her one she ate it so quickly she brought some of it back up 

I can see what you mean about Rosie's roots, it's really clear in that video.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah bless her!! It freaked me out to hear of it at first, but I am converted! Just need a dog to feed one too now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

they just love a chicken wing or two 

Oakley and Eevee really dont hang around with chicken wings, Honey is a little more lady like and takes her time, but still goes and looks for a second one


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> they just love a chicken wing or two
> 
> Oakley and Eevee really dont hang around with chicken wings, Honey is a little more lady like and takes her time, but still goes and looks for a second one


Mmm, she certainly didn't take her time over the one I gave her later! She's still hunting for food all the time since going onto NI, even though I've upped it to 300g a day. I do wonder if it's because before the switchover I had started leaving her kibble out because she wasn't eating it all. Maybe she just needs to get used to having her meals in one go and then waiting for the next dinner time. Or maybe she is just a scavenger, but I'm just noticing it more now.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Lousie - Rosie is so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Lousie - Rosie is so gorgeous!!!!!


Ah, thank you! I love her to bits.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Ah, thank you! I love her to bits.


we all do .. shes a choccy dream cockapoo.... even if she is a scavenger these days ha ha ha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Louise,great videos.... I like it in the first one where she lunges at it a bit as though she's not sure if its going to move.And then searches for more like Obi did. Her coat look lovely will be interesting to see next time she's clipped x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

So funny to see Rosie with the chicken wing - Teddy was exactly the same when we presented him with one - we finished up the packet ourselves as it looked like he hadn't a clue. I am going to try him again though, after seeing your video. He has a tendency to bury things he doesn't understand, though - I found a whole Mars bar in a plant pot yesterday - must have stolen it a while ago....


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Think we have missed the thread of this chicken wing feeding, is it safe? Anything else we should know about it?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Think we have missed the thread of this chicken wing feeding, is it safe? Anything else we should know about it?


http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2150


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Think we have missed the thread of this chicken wing feeding, is it safe? Anything else we should know about it?


Some people give raw chicken wings as the main food on a DIY barf diet. If you are feeding Natural Instinct then you don't need to give them, but some still like to give one or two as a meal occasionally.


----------

